# need info on ezrun brushless system



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

im looking for info,feedback,pros,cons,and so on about the hobbywing ezrun brushless systems.thanks for whatever info you have.


----------



## cecce12 (Jan 28, 2008)

Had the 5.5t brushless system in my slash. It was crazy!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The ez-run systems are good stuff for sure. I have 2 of their speedos. 1 35a and 1 60a.Both perform flawlessly. It's the motors you have to be carefull on.The ones that come with their bundled systems that have the ribbed cans- stay away from!! that has a 380 size rotor in it and they run hot!! They make another motor(see pic) that is much nicer quality and it's only 10$ more than the ribbed ones.Those are the ones you want.They have a full size sintered rotor and look very like a speed passion motor as far as design. I have one of their sensorless 17.5's as my 'beater' stock motor for clubracing and practice.Works fine. You just have to gear them a couple teeth higher than say a novak or lrp 17.5 because they dont make as many rpm's as a sensored motor , but the make a ton of torque.

Both the speedo's i have have been bulletproof. They even run my sensored motors without any cogging issues.I even tried to blow up the 35A speedo running a novak 8.5 behind it on a hot august day for a full day of racing- No issues- So tthe way I figure it , if it was going to smoke , it would have smoked then!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

is there anywere in the usa that sells them?the only places i see them is at hobbywing.com and ebay.both have to come from hong kong.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

camino86 said:


> is there anywere in the usa that sells them?the only places i see them is at hobbywing.com and ebay.both have to come from hong kong.


hobbypartz.com


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

wurthusa said:


> hobbypartz.com


or nitrorcx.com . doesnt matter really, because they are the same place.


----------



## F1indycar (Mar 15, 2009)

We have also just put the eZrun speedo with a Novak 13.5 SS motor. Sensored and senorless speedo no problems yet!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yep, for some reason the firmware on the ez-runs doesnt seem to care whether the stator is a y wind or an x wind pattern the way the castles do.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

all the brushless cars i race have them, and no problems with them so far. next to ripping diff gears up with them. i would say get the 5.5 esc set up with the programer. it can be turned down to a 17.5 i think. eather way i run my balls to the wall i cut ever thing off that can be cut off or set every thing to 0. must say if it can flip as evader ext over with slicks and wet ground then thats saying something.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

what is the diffrence between the onroad and offroad systems?from what i see visualy the only thing diffrent is the motor can.i want to go with the onroad system becase its $37 cheaper.i got 1 used that was on its last leg,it was an onroad 9t 25amp esc put in a hpiblitz and was fine till esc went last week.would it be ok to get a onroad system?


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

how well there mades esc wise. i main there all made the same but im shear the off road esc it put throw more test the an on road i would think.


----------

